# Vic "off Season" Swap



## Polar Beer (8/10/08)

Based on the segue way in discussion in this thread: Vic Brewers Xmas Case Swap. Post #190 onwards.
It seems like there might be interest in a scaled down version of the Xmas and July swaps, occurring in the down time in between. 

Personally, with young kids and other commitments (SWMBO), I'd find it difficult to get to a full on HB party. But I do really like the idea of swapping brews. The scaled down version would be more of a meet, swap & chat, with subsequent discussions held in the forum. The aim being to make it a lighter commitment time wise, allowing for more brewers to become involved. Or just for the same brewers to become involved more often!
A set up like this can work with any numbers as no catering, drop off points or buses are required. 

I'm opening this thread to begin discussion on how this might take place & also gauge interest in numbers. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Polar Beer (8/10/08)

So I'll kick things off:
No host is one less hurdle. My preference would be to meet out somewhere. Maybe a Saturday morning or arvo, cafe or bar. Swap, have coffee/beer and be on your way. Doesn't have the personal touch of the bigger do's, but any face 2 face meeting is better then none.
Potentially, we could meet near a decent HBS eg: Grain & Grape (just a happy customer). Allowing us to kill two birds with one stone. 

Regular rules regarding bottles etc apply. 
To these rules I suggest we add 'brewers of all levels encouraged. Be that K&K, fresh wort, extract or AG'

At this stage, with the Xmas swap due in Nov. A good time for an off season swap could be Feb-Mar. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## reg (8/10/08)

Paul,

I would be interested in this idea.
Just getting into AG brewing it would be great for me to try different styles and swap notes and get feedback on my beers more often.
Good concept, put down as a definite.

Reg


----------



## wakkatoo (8/10/08)

Paul,

Once I come over to the dark side next year I would certainly be interested in this. Given you are in Baccus Marsh and I'll be in Creswick, maybe we should meet in Ballarat :lol: 

Any meeting place would be good...


----------



## Barramundi (8/10/08)

im in ..


----------



## hairofthedog (8/10/08)

good idea fellers id be in if it was closer to melb than ballarat


----------



## WarmBeer (8/10/08)

Yep, interested, on the condition it's not Ballarat


----------



## reg (8/10/08)

Ballarat in the middle of winter.......................

It would be warmer inside my beer fridge


----------



## haysie (8/10/08)

P & L Brazil said:


> So I'll kick things off:
> 
> Regular rules regarding bottles etc apply.
> To these rules I suggest we add 'brewers of all levels encouraged. Be that K&K, fresh wort, extract or AG'
> ...




Paul, We, most, all do encourage all levels of brewing. Last case swap Leigh had a fantastic beer, Citymorgue had a brew you would cry for on the k&k side, we then had at least 3 undrinkables (infected). Then we had award winning Chris`s "weizenbock", Superhero`s milk stout, and forgive me for all the other great brews I consumed that I forget too mention here.
Good luck!


----------



## Leigh (8/10/08)

I'd be in.  

Have participated in two swaps, the Xmas in July and a small swap (6 brewers) at Peels place...both were K&K, and my submission to the Xmas swap is also a K&K.

Hope to go AG (probably BIAB) around March-June next year, but in the mean time I'm learning heaps through these swaps! (and thanks for the thumbs up Haysie  )


----------



## Polar Beer (8/10/08)

haysie said:


> Paul, We, most, all do encourage all levels of brewing. Last case swap Leigh had a fantastic beer, Citymorgue had a brew you would cry for on the k&k side, we then had at least 3 undrinkables (infected). Then we had award winning Chris`s "weizenbock", Superhero`s milk stout, and forgive me for all the other great brews I consumed that I forget too mention here.
> Good luck!



That's great to hear Haysie. Im certain as you say, most would welcome all home brews
Just wanted to see it hardwired into the concept so we dont inadvertenly screen out any interest.

:icon_offtopic: 
Ballarat? I'm boycotting all things Ballarat after the umpires in the recent BFL granny blatantly robbed Darley of certain victory. Handing the flag to Ballarat. It still burns.


----------



## wakkatoo (8/10/08)

Ok lesson learnt. Don't mention Ballarat on here!!  
Hope you guys like lagers, given the weather in that part of the world


----------



## Barramundi (6/1/09)

so do we wanna start a bit of a list and get this thing rollin for a march small swap ?? 

seems to be enough interest just from the western side of town just to do one out here if nothin else ..


----------



## bulp (6/1/09)

I'm in

Bulp-Screwy's irish red or a Hefeweizen unsure atm


----------



## fraser_john (6/1/09)

Depending on when/where, I can probably spare a dozen Golden Ale or Australian Ale(whatever is brewed on the 7th Feb!).

Even if I send them with someone else!


----------



## Polar Beer (6/1/09)

Good work Barra

Im In. 
Brew style TBC


----------



## fraser_john (6/1/09)

P & L Brazil said:


> Good work Barra
> 
> Im In.
> Brew style TBC



Yup, nice work Barra, maybe meet on the western side somewhere? Even G&G?


----------



## reg (6/1/09)

Good thinking Barra

Count me in!

Style yet to be chosen.
But will be brewed in the next few weekends.

Are we going to have a limit so I know how many to bottle?


----------



## seemax (6/1/09)

Count me in, I'll be brewing something in the next few weeks... perhaps time again for my wheat bix wit 

Maybe something in the order 12 or so people is easier to manage, in 750mL glass or PET ?


----------



## Barramundi (6/1/09)

yes was thinking it would be good to cap it at 12 people, preferably 750 ml glass beer bottles ....


----------



## Polar Beer (6/1/09)

Barramundi said:


> yes was thinking it would be good to cap it at 12 people, preferably 750 ml glass beer bottles ....



I dont have a capper unfortunatley. But have plenty of pet bottles from the days before kegs though. 

+1 for West side of city for meeting. Plenty of places round G&G to meet up if there are only 12 of us. Haven't been to the Station hotel since they did it up, but that's only down the road. Some 3 Ravens, LC etc on tap.
http://www.thestationhotel.com.au/beer-menu.html

Depending on how my current beers turn out (no kettle hopped, as per Thirsty Boy's interesting idea in "Beat the hop shortage"), I'll be doing an Summer Ale or something along those lines. Something with a bit of hop flavour and med-low bitterness. So for better or worse they'll be a few more informed opinions on that topic by the end of March. 
That is unless the beer is crap. In which case...style TBC


----------



## fraser_john (6/1/09)

Barramundi said:


> yes was thinking it would be good to cap it at 12 people, preferably 750 ml glass beer bottles ....



Good, coz for some reason I reckon the PET makes the beer taste different, probably just me! So I bottle my excess keg beer into champagne bottles.


----------



## seemax (7/1/09)

I agree glass is best, but I have PET's handy for those times when I need to bottle quickly and can't be bothered using my old hand capper. 

I also have wine bottles with screw tops. Imagine turning up to a BBQ with odd wine bottles full of home brew (I tell them it's craft beer) - it's either a disapproving look or people keen to ask questions!


----------



## jasong (7/1/09)

A small swap would be good ,count me in


----------



## Barramundi (7/1/09)

The story so far ....

Bulp
Barra 
Fraser John
P&L Brazil
Reg
Seemax
Jason Glare 

i think thats everyone who has put their name down so far , so that makes it just ove the half way mark if we call it a 12 bottle swap ...
anyone else feel free to add to the list and get on board ...


----------



## haysie (7/1/09)

Sounds fun again! 
PET or normal though? Plastic beer is at most times detriment to the style. 
Glass I am in, plastic no way.

Haysie


----------



## Leigh (7/1/09)

A dozen glass, no problem...

1. Bulp
2. Barra 
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil
5. Reg
6. Seemax
7. Jason Glare 
8. Haysie
9. Leigh
10.
11.
12.

PS Haysie, might have to edit your signature given the Tigers decision on Cousins


----------



## Barramundi (7/1/09)

haysie said:


> Sounds fun again!
> PET or normal though? Plastic beer is at most times detriment to the style.
> Glass I am in, plastic no way.
> 
> Haysie




glass has my vote, haysie ...

leigh good work with the numbering ...

p&L Brazil if ya wanna borrow a capper let me know ...


----------



## Barramundi (9/1/09)

just had a thought , depending on how many we get on this one might be an idea to make it 14 bottles so we can use milk crates seeing 14 bottles fit nice and snuggly into one .. just a suggestion ... 
in anycase we havent hit 12 swappers yet ...


----------



## hairofthedog (12/1/09)

im in fellers just depending on venue the closer to the city(maybe in the city ?) the keener i am :chug:


----------



## brendo (12/1/09)

Sounds good to me...

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil
5. Reg
6. Seemax
7. Jason Glare
8. Haysie
9. Leigh
10. Hair of the Dog
11. Brendo
12.


----------



## haysie (13/1/09)

Lets have a call for the venue, maybe the original poster Brasil could make a call.
Of high importance would also be the date? 

Leigh.. good call re. Benny, poor ole Tigers might finish umm, errm, ummm 9th AGAIN!!! Before the next swap>>. edited. B) 

Haysie.

p.s dont clash dates with Beerfest.

missed #21, good call


----------



## br33zy (14/1/09)

Hi All,

All my brewmates are AWOL at the moment, but I'll commit us nonetheless:

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil
5. Reg
6. Seemax
7. Jason Glare
8. Haysie
9. Leigh
10. Hair of the Dog
11. Brendo
12. Breezy (SNPA clone. Partial)

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## seemax (14/1/09)

great, looks like we have the numbers now

just need to lock in a date now... so i can decide on beer style!

what about something like mrs parma in the city, decent range of beer on tap

http://www.mrsparmas.com.au/VictorianMicroBreweryBeers.asp

or for an outdoors event belgian bier cafe, then i can satisfy my leffe craving

http://www.belgianbeercafemelbourne.com/main.htm (either location)


----------



## notung (14/1/09)

Hello all,

Looks like there are twelve on the list, but if anyone was keen on that 14 bottle milk crate idea I'd certainly come along as #13. Haven't attended a swap before. I have a munich dunkel partial, plus whatever gets brewed in the next week or two. If I got in too late, there's always next time.


----------



## br33zy (14/1/09)

notung said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looks like there are twelve on the list, but if anyone was keen on that 14 bottle milk crate idea I'd certainly come along as #13. Haven't attended a swap before. I have a munich dunkel partial, plus whatever gets brewed in the next week or two. If I got in too late, there's always next time.



+1 for that. Our brewery is extensively based on milk crates.


----------



## hairofthedog (14/1/09)

good work seemax il 2nd either of your venues :beer:


----------



## brendo (14/1/09)

I am happy enough with either of those... was happy enough with the idea of somewhere close to G&G as well... although I am sure that the SWMBO will be happier if that doesn't transpire - might not come home with as many toys  

Oh and I would probably vote early march rather than Feb - mid/late Feb is somewhat busy... although last weekend in Feb could be OK.

Brendo

*edit just for timing*


----------



## Barramundi (14/1/09)

notung said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looks like there are twelve on the list, but if anyone was keen on that 14 bottle milk crate idea I'd certainly come along as #13. Haven't attended a swap before. I have a munich dunkel partial, plus whatever gets brewed in the next week or two. If I got in too late, there's always next time.




see how it goes notung , im happy to go to 14 , what does everyone else think , if its to be 12 then it looks like your first emergency


----------



## brendo (14/1/09)

Barramundi said:


> see how it goes notung , im happy to go to 14 , what does everyone else think , if its to be 12 then it looks like your first emergency



Not too fussed... happy with 12, but 14 is OK with me too... happy to go with the flow...


----------



## bulp (15/1/09)

14 's fine with me, and as for a date end of feb or early march suits. :beer:


----------



## InCider (15/1/09)

bulp said:


> 14 's fine with me, and as for a date end of feb or early march suits. :beer:



You'll need to get a new Baa Bra for VIC :lol: 


InCider


----------



## haysie (15/1/09)

My hand is up for March only. If Feb, I cant have anything worthy ready, dont forget Beerfest , no clash pls. 
Am easy, if Feb is good for all, more than happy too hand over to the thirteenth, fifteenth man. BTW, great venues!!


----------



## seemax (16/1/09)

Early March is also good for me. That allows about 6-7 weeks to brew something (even a lager).

Any particular dates that suit people... maybe March 14th ? The 7th is the labour day weekend, I'll probably be away.


----------



## Polar Beer (16/1/09)

1. Date: March is good for me. Let's go with that. Time to start voting on a date I reckon. Does someone now how to set that up? Options should be 7th, 8th, 14th, 15th, 21st, 22nd, 28th or 29th. 

2. Bottles: Glass bottles are OK for me to if I can borrow your capper Barra. However, PET would be easier as I wouldn't have to journey to Laverton or purchase new bottles. Was hoping to keep this quick and easy. Perhaps we can reach a consensus from the group on this one? Another vote?

3. Venue: My original intent here was to make this a small time commitment. I'm a busy feller but I would really like to work this in. With that in mind, venue's apart from the good bars suggested might be an idea. My ideal situation would be a morning. A cafe or some sort. Coffee or two, an exchange of pleasantries & beers and on our way. Giving me (us) the rest of the day to work, tackle the SWMBO's list, kids etc. Sorry if that sounds cheap and nasty, but that's why I opened the thread. 
However, if the appetite of the group is for something bigger or more involved, then by all means carry on. I'll get involved where I can.

Suggest we set an Australia day cut off for all decisions.


----------



## fraser_john (16/1/09)

Second w/e in March is out for me because of the Geelong Highland Gathering, of which I am an organising member.

Morning is good, coffee, share, scatter. Especially given for me it would be an hours drive just to get to Melbourne!


----------



## reg (16/1/09)

P & L Brazil said:


> 1. Date: March is good for me. Let's go with that. Time to start voting on a date I reckon. Does someone now how to set that up? Options should be 7th, 8th, 14th, 15th, 21st, 22nd, 28th or 29th.
> 
> 2. Bottles: Glass bottles are OK for me to if I can borrow your capper Barra. However, PET would be easier as I wouldn't have to journey to Laverton or purchase new bottles. Was hoping to keep this quick and easy. Perhaps we can reach a consensus from the group on this one? Another vote?
> 
> ...



Any date is fine by me.

I would prefer glass but really dont have a preference.

I like your idea of the coffee in the morning, doing the swap, exchanging pleasantries and then on your way.
We have the two main swaps to get together and have a big pissup.
I would even suggest we do it on a saturday morning at G&G, let the guys know and have a brew demo with the herms system or something along those lines. May even be able to talk John into a 10-20% discount for AHB swappers on the day.
That way guys that have the time can hang around but those that need to head off can.

My two bobs worth.

Reg


----------



## brendo (16/1/09)

reg said:


> I would even suggest we do it on a saturday morning at G&G, let the guys know and have a brew demo with the herms system or something along those lines. May even be able to talk John into a 10-20% discount for AHB swappers on the day.



I think I can do pretty much any of the weekends in March (will have to check with SWMBO to be doubly sure). 

Happy enough to make it a morning gig if that is the preference - cafe/bar/G&G all fine.

Idea of hooking onto a brew demo and a 10-20% discount get a thumbs up from me B) 

As to glass vs plastic - would prefer glass, but not too fussed really, wouldn't want to make it any harder for anyone than it needs to be.

Should we set up a poll perhaps with dates and venues??

Brendo


----------



## br33zy (16/1/09)

+1 Plastic. Of course I'd prefer glass; but I think I read that the main reason for PET on these case swaps was a safety one - don't want inadvertant bottle bombs passed onto new friends!

+1 quick morning exchange. Looking forward to a more elaborate event on the next main swap.

+1 March.

Can you tell which ones of us are married with kids?-)

Breezy


----------



## johnno (16/1/09)

Well if the option was for pet from the beginning I would have come in.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Barramundi (16/1/09)

im all i favor of glass , sick of buying PET bottles...
have been involved in many swaps and never had a glass bottle blow up , and during the journey to the last vic case swap we had a PET bottle explode.....


----------



## Barramundi (17/1/09)

P & L Brazil said:


> 1
> 
> 2. Bottles: Glass bottles are OK for me to if I can borrow your capper Barra. However, PET would be easier as I wouldn't have to journey to Laverton or purchase new bottles. Was hoping to keep this quick and easy. Perhaps we can reach a consensus from the group on this one? Another vote?
> 
> ...




your more that welcome to the capper paul , might even be able to help you out with some bottles .ive actually gotta source some myself i gave a heap away just after xmas to clear up a bit , but having said that it wont be too hard to get some , if we time things right i migth even be able to get the capper and bottles to you , was in the marsh earlier in the week and didnt think of it ... will see what we can work out and what everyone else wants to go with personally i hope its glass but if its not so be it .... 

also any date before the 20th march works for me as im out of state after that for a the remainder of that month...


----------



## jasong (17/1/09)

The weekend of 14th,15th of March would work best for me as i'm on a new roster at work .Would prefer pet bottles as well ,as i would have to hut around for some bottles .Which is ok but i would prefer not to have the bother of it.

Jason


----------



## hairofthedog (17/1/09)

johnno said:


> Well if the option was for pet from the beginning I would have come in.
> 
> 
> cheers
> johnno



hey johnno your welcome to take up my spot if you like im busy most of march


----------



## Barramundi (19/1/09)

does anyway wanna make a call on the bottles , P&L Brazil , was the one who fired this thread up perhaps best to let you decide mate , im in either way but i do prefer glass ,


----------



## fraser_john (19/1/09)

I dont typically use PET at all. I also already have my stuff to swap bottled. Though I am brewing in a couple of weeks and could bottle some of that in PET if it goes that way.


----------



## brendo (19/1/09)

fraser_john said:


> I dont typically use PET at all. I also already have my stuff to swap bottled. Though I am brewing in a couple of weeks and could bottle some of that in PET if it goes that way.



I don't think it would be a case of you must bottle in PET - rather that people can bottle in PET.

i will be bottling in glass - have plenty of it on hand...


----------



## seemax (19/1/09)

PET is fine, it wont last that long for me to care 

A moring coffee seems to be the consensus, either at G&G... or possibly at a cafe in Williamstown?

Can we start a poll on the date?


----------



## johnno (19/1/09)

hairofthedog said:


> hey johnno your welcome to take up my spot if you like im busy most of march



Hi hotd,
It is a bit late for me now. I would not be ready for it.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Polar Beer (19/1/09)

Hi guys

Was away today. Looks like things need to come to a head.

1. Bottles
I think as this is the first time this has come together, it's probably a good idea to have both PET or Glass. I suggest a preference for glass if you can, but PET if you can't. I'd like to see this happen again in the down time between Easter and Xmas, so perhaps we can kick off the planning a little earlier and have a glass bottle swap "moving forward"*
* formally known as "in the future"

2. Date
March seems to be the popular choice. Have opened a poll here: Link:

3. Venue
Coffee has had a lot of support. The West/G&G side of town hasn't had too many detractors, so lets settle there. 

There are plenty of places round the Willy/Yarraville/Seddon/Footisray/perhaps even Nth Melb area. Happy to hear suggestions. There will be a few of us, so can't be too small.

Maybe the other side of town next time?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## brendo (19/1/09)

1. Agreed - glass is best, but PET if you have to.

2. Have voted.

3. Happy enough with west side (east would be great next time) and G & G or local to gets my vote.

Brendo


----------



## reg (19/1/09)

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil
5.
6. Seemax
7. Jason Glare
8. Haysie
9. Leigh
10. Hair of the Dog
11. Brendo
12. Breezy (SNPA clone. Partial)

Sorry Guys but work has been flat out lately and we are having to work heaps of overtime to cover a bloke off sick.
I am going to pull out now as I dont think I will be able to put a beer down soon, hopefully this gives someone else the opportunity to participate.
If I can get down for a coffee on the day I will join you blokes on the day.

Cheers
Reg


----------



## hairofthedog (20/1/09)

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil
5.
6. Seemax
7. Jason Glare
8. Haysie
9. Leigh
10. 
11. Brendo
12. Breezy (SNPA clone. Partial)

sorry guys im defenitly out way to busy


----------



## Polar Beer (20/1/09)

OK, things are firming up here

Date:
Votes are in for the date and there is an unassailable lead to the morning of Saturday 7th March. Lock it in. (only 6 1/2 weeks. GET BREWING! :beerbang: )

Bottles: 
Glass if you can. PET if you can't. 

Venue:
Coffee place on West side of town. Close to G&G if possible. Open to suggestions. Happy to find a place if don't get any.


Still to be finalised:

Particpants:
We are down to 10, which leaves a couple of spots up for grabs for anyone who wants to jump in late.
Now we have date, we can all confirm our attendance. I'll start a list below.

Time:
I should have put this in the poll. My kids get me up early. I'd be happy with anywhere from 9-10. Or if anyone is eager, even earlier h34r: 
Add you preference of time to the list (G&G opens at 9am btw)

Brews:
Add the beer your planning on to the list

Cheers
Paul
:icon_chickcheers: 


1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh
9. Brendo
10. Breezy (SNPA clone. Partial)


----------



## notung (20/1/09)

Was about to add my name to the list, but just realised that 7 March will fall on the Labour Day long weekend. This could effect me so I'd better pause to think before I commit!


----------



## Barramundi (20/1/09)

mmm sure its a good idea to do this on a long weekend ?
did anyone else realise that ??


----------



## Polar Beer (21/1/09)

Im still Ok with it. Not sure if everyone eralised or not, but that weekend was the clear pick of the poll. 

Let's see how we go with confirmations first and if needed make another call on the date. 

Suggest a cut off for confirmations of Sunday 25th

Cheers
Paul


----------



## br33zy (21/1/09)

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh
9. Brendo
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)


----------



## seemax (21/1/09)

That date works for me, ended up booking a holiday in late Feb instead of the labour day weekend.

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh
9. Brendo
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)


----------



## Maple (21/1/09)

I'd happily take up one of the spots, but will give it up if one of the other guys who were looking at getting in earlier still want in.

That date works for me, ended up booking a holiday in late Feb instead of the labour day weekend.

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh
9. Brendo
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Maple (awaiting acceptance, 9am is fine, possibly an AG Roggenbier if it works out)


----------



## brendo (21/1/09)

OK... I am confirmed for the 7/3 at 9am (ish - will be travelling from across town).

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Maple (awaiting acceptance, 9am is fine, possibly an AG Roggenbier if it works out)


----------



## fraser_john (21/1/09)

I am out on the long w/e due to commitments to Geelong Highland Gathering. Unless I can get Bulp to bring mine, I can give them to him on the open brew day in February? I'll PM him in case he does not read this.

John


----------



## scott_penno (21/1/09)

If you're still open to 12, I'd like to step in at number 12. OK with March 7th around 9AM somewhere in/around Yarraville.

1. Bulp
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Maple (awaiting acceptance, 9am is fine, possibly an AG Roggenbier if it works out)
12. sappas (awaiting acceptance)


----------



## Polar Beer (21/1/09)

Maple & Sappas are in! Good work. Back to 12.


----------



## bulp (21/1/09)

I'm in for the 7th march @ 9am at G+G or thereabouts, and i'll pick up Fraser johns swap beers at his brew day. :icon_cheers: 



1. Bulp (confirmed, 9am, AG TDA's Fly blown Belgian)
2. Barra
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Maple (awaiting acceptance, 9am is fine, possibly an AG Roggenbier if it works out)
12. sappas (awaiting acceptance)


----------



## scott_penno (21/1/09)

OK. Having never been involved in one of these, how does it work? Do I just bring along 12 bottles of brew and away we go? Is it acceptable to bring along 24 stubbies in lieu of 12 bottles?

sappas.


----------



## seemax (21/1/09)

You got it. Bring your brew (K&K, partial, AG, whaetever) in 12 tallies. Get together, talk beer, etc swap bottles, off ya go.

Usually followed by a long tasting thread.

Good chance to meet other brewers and try a range of beer styles.

Long necks make it a lot easier, I guess if it's only 1 person with stubbies I'm ok.


----------



## Barramundi (22/1/09)

sappas said:


> OK. Having never been involved in one of these, how does it work? Do I just bring along 12 bottles of brew and away we go? Is it acceptable to bring along 24 stubbies in lieu of 12 bottles?
> 
> sappas.


 bottles are better if you can , but i know i for one wouldnt exclude someone due to the fact they had stubbies , which reminds me i gotta round up a few bottles ...



1. Bulp (confirmed, 9am, AG TDA's Fly blown Belgian)
2. Barra im (in for the 7th at 9am)
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Maple (awaiting acceptance, 9am is fine, possibly an AG Roggenbier if it works out)
12. sappas (awaiting acceptance) 

fraser john im hopin to come to your brew day too , so i might be able to assist with your beer transport if i do turn up


----------



## brendo (22/1/09)

sappas said:


> OK. Having never been involved in one of these, how does it work? Do I just bring along 12 bottles of brew and away we go? Is it acceptable to bring along 24 stubbies in lieu of 12 bottles?
> 
> sappas.



Tallies would be better/easier to manage, but if stubbies are your only option then I think that is OK - as long as not everyone is doing it, it shouldn't be a drama.


----------



## Leigh (23/1/09)

1. Bulp (confirmed, 9am, AG TDA's Fly blown Belgian)
2. Barra im (in for the 7th at 9am)
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare
7. Haysie
8. Leigh (confirmed for [email protected]) Amber Ale is in the fermentor so that's what'll hit the bottles early next week!
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Maple ([email protected], 9am is fine, possibly an AG Roggenbier if it works out)
12. sappas ([email protected])


----------



## jasong (24/1/09)

1. Bulp (confirmed, 9am, AG TDA's Fly blown Belgian)
2. Barra im (in for the 7th at 9am)
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare( confirmed,9am,possibly porter with some home made malts)
7. Haysie
8. Leigh (confirmed for [email protected]) Amber Ale is in the fermentor so that's what'll hit the bottles early next week!
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Maple ([email protected], 9am is fine, possibly an AG Roggenbier if it works out)
12. sappas ([email protected])


----------



## haysie (25/1/09)

Just got back this morning, remembered this thread,,,, that date is no good, I thought of passing too Leigh for delivery, yet what i just bottled/kegged was a lazzy beer (no style) and it was bland! Not worthy of participation.
My other beer in stage ATM, is a 1094 english barleywine, drinkable about 6 months + from now.

5 weeks is no where near enough with our current extreme temps too provide a worthwhile beer.
All the best guys, and if things are going to happen out at G @ G, I`ll stick my head to say g`day,.

Cheers
Haysie


----------



## haysie (25/1/09)

1. Bulp (confirmed, 9am, AG TDA's Fly blown Belgian)
2. Barra im (in for the 7th at 9am)
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare( confirmed,9am,possibly porter with some home made malts)
7. 
8. Leigh (confirmed for [email protected]) Amber Ale is in the fermentor so that's what'll hit the bottles early next week!
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Maple ([email protected], 9am is fine, possibly an AG Roggenbier if it works out)
12. sappas ([email protected]


----------



## Barramundi (31/1/09)

so who's gonna jump into spot number 7 ?? and fraser john are you in ?


----------



## Maple (1/2/09)

Apologies guys, just had a preview of the Roggenbier I made, and this is not something that I would put my name to. As such, I regretfully withdrawal my position in the swap. The heat absolutely killed the beer, and I don't hold any hope for it coming good with time (or thyme either). There's really no time in my schedule to get another done in time for this. Again sorry for late piking on this. 

1. Bulp (confirmed, 9am, AG TDA's Fly blown Belgian)
2. Barra im (in for the 7th at 9am)
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare( confirmed,9am,possibly porter with some home made malts)
7.
8. Leigh (confirmed for [email protected]) Amber Ale is in the fermentor so that's what'll hit the bottles early next week!
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. 
12. sappas ([email protected]


----------



## Leigh (1/2/09)

Maple said:


> Apologies guys, just had a preview of the Roggenbier I made, and this is not something that I would put my name to. As such, I regretfully withdrawal my position in the swap. The heat absolutely killed the beer, and I don't hold any hope for it coming good with time (or thyme either). There's really no time in my schedule to get another done in time for this. Again sorry for late piking on this.




Now the heats subsided, I'm going to bottle mine tonight...hoping the heat hasn't destroyed it too as the house has been at a minimum of 29 all week


----------



## Barramundi (3/2/09)

two vacant spots any takers ???


----------



## brendo (17/2/09)

Hey guys - just wanting to make sure that we are still going ahead with this one. 

No activity for a while, so I thought I would give it a bump and see if we can look to nail down a meeting place.

Any Westies want to put up some ideas - last I saw was a cafe or similar in the Williamstown/Yarraville area.

Brendo


----------



## Barramundi (18/2/09)

brendo said:


> Hey guys - just wanting to make sure that we are still going ahead with this one.
> 
> No activity for a while, so I thought I would give it a bump and see if we can look to nail down a meeting place.
> 
> ...




im a little out of touch with the cafe scene these days but im sure theres something in the main street of yarraville 
, if all else fails we can meet up at yarraville gardens which is only about a kilometer away from grain and grape , have a chat and disperse , but im sure someone has a better option , theres always williamstown too but thats generally busy on weekends


----------



## apd (18/2/09)

Maple said:


> 1. Bulp (confirmed, 9am, AG TDA's Fly blown Belgian)
> 2. Barra im (in for the 7th at 9am)
> 3. Fraser John
> 4. P&L Brazil (confirmed, 9am, A Ross summer ale using the wacky No kettle hops/only cube hops idea)
> ...



I'll take lucky 7. I have my first ever lager that I'm not too sure about (lagered for over 5 months because I was too busy/lazy to bottle, frozen at one point). Wife likes it but I'd love some other opinions. Not sure why others are dropping out with supposedly poor beers. This is a great opportunity to get some feedback.

Swap place options:

There's a great place in Seddon called Touks, cnr Victoria & Charles Sts.

Also, there's the Urban Orchard at Grasslands, 211 Nicholson St, Footscray which is a vegie swap kind of thing happening on 7 March (happens first Sat every month). Although, it starts at 10am. If we're in the spirit of swapping, we could do our swap there and bring any other produce as well. If you want to bring extra brews, I suppose you could swap them for some vegies. See http://maribyrnong-leader.whereilive.com.a...food-swap-meets).

Andrew


----------



## Fents (18/2/09)

meeting at a cafe to swap and talk about beer???

deary me boys....


----------



## Barramundi (18/2/09)

this is true fents , im sure theres a decent pub somewhere nearby


----------



## apd (18/2/09)

Barramundi said:


> this is true fents , im sure theres a decent pub somewhere nearby



Firstly, I doubt there's a decent pub open at 9am.

Secondly, I think the idea was to have a relatively quick meet and swap, not to make a session out of it. At least, that's how I'm reading the rest of the thread.

Andrew


----------



## br33zy (18/2/09)

Hi All,

Ours is now safely in the bottle. We're a bit nervous about unleashing it on our peers - but I guess that's the point.

No ideas on cafes - I'll just turn up where I'm told

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## scott_penno (18/2/09)

OK. I've got an APA bottled and have just put down my first ever Belgian Strong Ale although I'm not really sure how this will turn out and it won't be ready in time anyway.

There is a bunch of cafe's in the Ballarat Street in Yarraville which is a few streets back from G&G. I'm not a local so am not familiar with any of them:
Cafe Fidama - 34 Ballarat Street, Yarraville - http://www.cafefidama.com.au/
Cafe Bopha - 27 Ballarat Street, Yarraville - http://www.bophadevi.com/
Feedback Cafe - 31 Ballarat Street, Yarraville - 9689 1955
Java Cafe - 12 Ballarat Street, Yarraville - 9687 3300

There could be more...

sap.


----------



## Barramundi (18/2/09)

feedback and fidama were good a few years back , havent been in ages , so i dunno bout now, ill go for a drive over the next few days and see if theres a place to park nearby so we arent carrying grates of booze all about the streets to one anothers cars


----------



## GumbyOne (18/2/09)

So is this AG only? Ive got an extract amber ale conditioning atm (only my second brew and haven't tasted it yet ) im interested in getting some feedback and sampling some of the AG brews (im currently getting my AG setup together). But i dont want to ruin the swap with my possibly mediocre beer :unsure: 

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## seemax (19/2/09)

Although not the organiser, i would say the swap is open to all brewers, no AG elistism going on here.

I've tasted good kit beer and very average AG so brewing method alone doesn't guarantee success!

This is a good chance to get some feedback... so pls feel free to join!


----------



## brendo (19/2/09)

GumbyOne said:


> So is this AG only? Ive got an extract amber ale conditioning atm (only my second brew and haven't tasted it yet  ) im interested in getting some feedback and sampling some of the AG brews (im currently getting my AG setup together). But i dont want to ruin the swap with my possibly mediocre beer :unsure:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.



No restriction on brewing method - I was planning on presenting my first AG, but that brew session hasn't happened as yet (don't you hate it when life gets in the way) so i will be going with an extract or partial mash number that I have prepared earlier.

Brendo


----------



## apd (19/2/09)

Barramundi said:


> feedback and fidama were good a few years back , havent been in ages , so i dunno bout now, ill go for a drive over the next few days and see if theres a place to park nearby so we arent carrying grates of booze all about the streets to one anothers cars



Street Parking will definitely be a bugger in Yarraville although at 9am it might be ok. There is a carpark for the IGA near Ballarat St.

Andrew


----------



## apd (19/2/09)

sappas said:


> OK. Having never been involved in one of these, how does it work? Do I just bring along 12 bottles of brew and away we go? Is it acceptable to bring along 24 stubbies in lieu of 12 bottles?



Not sure how others feel but I don't think you need to bring 24 stubbies. I don't want to manhandle 24 bottles when I can carry 12. 

It's not about the quantity, just about trying new beers.

Andrew


----------



## reg (19/2/09)

The Vic on hyde, would be great place to catch up. 
They have a big carpark out the back, they put on lunch if anyone is interested and have coffee etc.
Its also just up the road from Grain and Grape so wont be too hard to find.


----------



## Barramundi (19/2/09)

apd said:


> Not sure how others feel but I don't think you need to bring 24 stubbies. I don't want to manhandle 24 bottles when I can carry 12.
> 
> It's not about the quantity, just about trying new beers.
> 
> Andrew


 
sappas its preferable to bring 12 longnecks but if you dont have them 24 stubbies is fine just means everyone gets two stubbies rather than a longneck ...


is the vic on hyde open that early in the morning reg ???


----------



## Fents (19/2/09)

reg said:


> The Vic on hyde, would be great place to catch up.
> They have a big carpark out the back, they put on lunch if anyone is interested and have coffee etc.
> Its also just up the road from Grain and Grape so wont be too hard to find.



hahahaha, then you can all play the pokies when your done swapping and sipping on coffees.


----------



## br33zy (19/2/09)

apd said:


> Not sure how others feel but I don't think you need to bring 24 stubbies. I don't want to manhandle 24 bottles when I can carry 12.
> 
> It's not about the quantity, just about trying new beers.
> 
> Andrew



True. Mostly. 

Call me greedy, but I'm expecting to get 12x750ml = 9l back for the 9l I'm providing. If more then fine. And given that the bottles have to be divided evenly then that means there has to be 24 stubbies.

This is liquid gold we're talking about here!


----------



## GumbyOne (19/2/09)

seemax said:


> Although not the organiser, i would say the swap is open to all brewers, no AG elistism going on here.
> 
> I've tasted good kit beer and very average AG so brewing method alone doesn't guarantee success!
> 
> This is a good chance to get some feedback... so pls feel free to join!



Cool, I'll take spot 11 then (if it's still open). Look forward to it


----------



## Polar Beer (19/2/09)

Gumby - Look's like you're in

Plenty of places around the Yarraville village to go but parking is awful & most places are busy. Maybe too busy for 12 blokes with a box of beer each. 

Thinking Reg's idea of the Vic isn't a bad one. I lived in Yarraville at one stage so I know this place opens at 7am (just enough time to walk from the Belgravia in Footscray, which closes at 6am  ). Huge car park, plenty of room inside. Not the greatest venue, certainly not the greatest coffee by any means, but could do the job for us. Also 2 mins walk from G&G. Wouldn't even move the car.

http://www.viconhyde.com.au/1.html

Onto unfortunate news, 

1) the beer I had planned to bottle from the keg isn't working out. I can't get the carbonation right. Have moved to a new 4 tap (fking awesome), but can't seem to get the right about of line or temp or I dont know. It's meant to be a flooded font, but I've got it dry. Can't be helping. Driving me mad and Im pissing away (drinking) good beer testing and re-testing. Haven't tried to bottle from keg before, so I guess I should have planned ahead. Any ideas welcome. 

As a back up I'll be brewing up again tomorrow (AG Ross summer ale with all cube hops), fermenting out for 9-10 days, batch priming and bottling. It will be young, but it will be there. Give it 2 weeks. 

2) Could be in NZ at time of swap. All depends on work. Looking likely though. If so, will drop booze off with someone (Barra??)

Cheers
Paul


----------



## brendo (20/2/09)

Vic on Hyde sounds fine with me... parking and not having to lug beer a considerable distance is a big plus :beerbang: 

Hopefully you can make it Paul... would be a bugger if you couldn't since it was your bright idea in the first place.

Brendo


----------



## Barramundi (22/2/09)

fine by me if ya wanna drop them off or something paul if your out of action on the day of the event


----------



## Polar Beer (22/2/09)

Barramundi said:


> fine by me if ya wanna drop them off or something paul if your out of action on the day of the event



Sorry guys...
 I'm OUT. 
No beer & No chance of attending. Ended up brewing another beer and it's in the cube. But I'm going to NZ on Friday night. No time to ferment anything. A mate and me hit the keg hard on Friday and that's history now too. All very disappointing but NZ will be good. Will be in the Twisted Hop on Saturday night. 

However - I have found a substitute.  A K&K mate I know who lives not far from the Vic. His name is Dan and he's on the look out for a cheap fermentation fridge if anyone knows of one. 

Was in G&G on Friday picking up grain for the new brew and mentioned we'd be in on the 7th. Apparently they have a load of stuff laying around they want to off load. Old pluto guns and fitting etc. They said they'll try and get them out on the day. Also got the chance to go back stage (awesome) where I spotted a few odd shaped party kegs. Kind of short and stupmy ones, with a strange convex base. Turns out these are rejects. The bottom has popped out under pressure and G&G had them reconditioned. These will be *30%-40%* off the usual retail for a party keg. If interested, I would call now as they were going on sale last Friday. 

So this is the latest version of the plan:

When: 9am Saturday March 7th, 
Where: Vic on Hyde hotel, Yarraville (google it)

Swapee's
1. Bulp (confirmed, 9am, AG TDA's Fly blown Belgian)
2. Barra im (in for the 7th at 9am)
3. Fraser John
4. P&L Brazil's > Replacement "Dan" K&K
5. Seemax (confirmed, 9am, AG Amber Ale or Wheat Bix Wit depending on how it turns out)
6. Jason Glare( confirmed,9am,possibly porter with some home made malts)
7. apd (my first ever lager)
8. Leigh (confirmed for [email protected]) Amber Ale is in the fermentor so that's what'll hit the bottles early next week!
9. Brendo (confirmed, 9ish. Either an extract golden ale (fermenting) - or my 1st AG (if time allows) )
10. Breezy (confirmed, 9am. SNPA clone. Partial)
11. Gumby
12. sappas ([email protected]

I'll call and double check no issues with the Vic. Otherwise, I hope it's a good morning and this all works out. I'm certainly not going to miss the next one.

Good luck

Cheers
Paul


----------



## brendo (23/2/09)

That is a bugger Paul - but thanks for organising everything and look forward to meeting you at the next one!!

cheers,

brendo


----------



## Polar Beer (25/2/09)

Hi All

Spoke to Denise at Vic on Hyde and gave her the low down on the swap. No issues at all.

All the best

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Barramundi (25/2/09)

good stuff p&L , looks like the vic is the place ... there first then to grain and grape after ...


----------



## brendo (25/2/09)

Barramundi said:


> good stuff p&L , looks like the vic is the place ... there first then to grain and grape after ...



+1... just have to prepare the wallet for the onslaught


----------



## Barramundi (4/3/09)

is everyone still right to go on this ??


----------



## reg (4/3/09)

I will be there to meet a few people with you Barra, then down to G&G to get some grain and lighten the wallet.

Perhaps because I am such a good bloke that people might throw in some extra brews for me.... :icon_cheers: 

Just joking (unless of course you want to)

See you at 9am Barra.

Reg


----------



## brendo (4/3/09)

yep - i will be there with bells on and then g&g after that. See you them fellas.


----------



## apd (4/3/09)

I'll be there. 

And if anyone's interested, I have some home grown Columbus that I'd be willing to swap for some other variety of home grown hop (or beers). Sorry, only last year's crop (this year's not harvested yet).

Andrew


----------



## Leigh (4/3/09)

Have to taste test my contribution, but it is carbing up nicely and have a leave pass, so should be there...

I also dropped my box of empties  so I have 6 in glass and 5 in plastic :huh: :unsure:


----------



## GumbyOne (4/3/09)

I'll be there , not sure how long i'll be able to hang around though, have to get to moorabbin earlyish...


----------



## Barramundi (4/3/09)

Leigh said:


> Have to taste test my contribution, but it is carbing up nicely and have a leave pass, so should be there...
> 
> I also dropped my box of empties  so I have 6 in glass and 5 in plastic :huh: :unsure:




leigh , do you need some emptys ?? i have a few dozen i can spare if you need some .. let me know and ill bring them saturday morning


----------



## bulp (5/3/09)

I'll be there, my swap beer now is a mix of Bindi's Red malty bliss piss (proceed with caution drinkers)and some Irish red,
i've got to get in touch with Fraser John too.


----------



## br33zy (5/3/09)

Yep, I'm in. Had our first taste on Tuesday night and declared the batch to be ...

(Well I'm hoping you guys can provide that verdict.)

Cheers and see you all at 9am.

Breezy


----------



## Fents (5/3/09)

have a beer coffee for me barra! :beer:


----------



## jasong (5/3/09)

Yep will be there.


----------



## reg (5/3/09)

Hey fents,
I hear its bring your own corn chips as well.
Just wear that shirt that with the bullseye on it,,,,,, :lol:


----------



## seemax (5/3/09)

I cracked open one of my Aldi Weet Bix Wit (tm) stubbies, only been carbing now for a week, looks like there is plenty of fizz and decent head, taste seems swappable but I've got a nasty cold so it's hard to tell!!

See you on Sat morning...


----------



## Fents (5/3/09)

reg said:


> Hey fents,
> I hear its bring your own corn chips as well.
> Just wear that shirt that with the bullseye on it,,,,,, :lol:



last man standing reggy, last man standing


----------



## reg (5/3/09)

Fents said:


> last man standing reggy, last man standing


He who snores in the comfort of the double bed snores loudest..... :lol:


----------



## dandaman (5/3/09)

dan here,
i've taken pauls spot in the swap.
really looking forward to the day, but.... i mixed up the dates, ill be away this weekend too. 

by chance i happen to live directly opposite the vic on hyde carpark. if i could pm someone with the address i could leave a crate of beer inside the gate for a swap.


----------



## fraser_john (5/3/09)

bulp said:


> I'll be there, my swap beer now is a mix of Bindi's Red malty bliss piss (proceed with caution drinkers)and some Irish red,
> i've got to get in touch with Fraser John too.



I've sent a PM and will send another with my mobile

John


----------



## Barramundi (5/3/09)

reg said:


> He who snores in the comfort of the double bed snores loudest..... :lol:




fentsy doesnt bloody sleep to be able to snore


----------



## Leigh (5/3/09)

Barramundi said:


> leigh , do you need some emptys ?? i have a few dozen i can spare if you need some .. let me know and ill bring them saturday morning



If you've got some spare mate, a dozen or so should do it (whatevers easiest quantity to transport)...might save me from my own clumsiness next time


----------



## Barramundi (5/3/09)

no probs mate ill throw in a milk crate or two


----------



## scott_penno (6/3/09)

Leave pass sorted. See you tomorrow...

sap.


----------



## brendo (6/3/09)

sappas said:


> Leave pass sorted. See you tomorrow...
> 
> sap.



My leave pass is coming along...  

Catchya tomorrow fellas...


----------



## bulp (7/3/09)

Seeya in the morning Lads, I've got Fraser Johns and my beers ready to rock. (NIce to meet you today FJ)


----------



## reg (7/3/09)

Good to meet you people this morning.

Sorry was unable to participate in the actual swap but good to put a few faces to names.

Enjoy your beers and I look forward to the next swap.

Reg


----------



## Barramundi (7/3/09)

for those that are curious as to what it might be they are drinkin /tipping out my beer wasa southern german lager brewed about 18 months ago , so if its not ready for drinkin now it never will be ... cheers, 

was good to meet a few new brewers and assistant brewers , and good to catchup again with a few familar faces ... 

bring on the xmas in july swap ... must be almost time to start that thread up too ,


----------



## reg (7/3/09)

Barramundi said:


> bring on the xmas in july swap ... must be almost time to start that thread up too ,


How does it go Barra?

You mentioned it, must be your baby to run with.....


----------



## bulp (7/3/09)

Good to put some names to faces for the Vic contingent fellas, looking forward to some tasters as soon as their cold. Kelly put us all to shame though ordering the first beer of the day while we were sipping on coffee :lol: . Lookin fwd to catchin up again for some beers.

Cheers 

Brett


----------



## reg (7/3/09)

bulp said:


> Kelly put us all to shame though ordering the first beer of the day while we were sipping on coffee :lol: .
> Cheers
> 
> Brett


SSSHHHHHH nobody is meant to know that the illustrious Victorian men were drinking latte's while the women were drinking the beers. :lol:


----------



## Leigh (7/3/09)

At least the coffee was stronger than the water of some LOL

Good to meet a few more Vic brewers.

A word of warning, don't drink my beer (labeled "8AA") for a few weeks...it was VERY green last night when I tasted it!


----------



## brendo (7/3/09)

bulp said:


> Kelly put us all to shame though ordering the first beer of the day while we were sipping on coffee :lol: .



That's my girl... :icon_cheers: 

Good to catch up guys and put some faces to names. Looking forward to sampling the brews submitted by people. As you can tell from the bottle - mine is not a Golden Ale, but rather an extract Vienna Lager.

Looking forward to posting some comments as I blow the froth off of a few soon.

Brendo


----------



## apd (7/3/09)

Leigh said:


> A word of warning, don't drink my beer (labeled "8AA") for a few weeks...it was VERY green last night when I tasted it!




Likewise with mine, marked with a '7' A or B in the plastic bottles. Only bottled Thu night. 

Great to meat you all. 

Andrew


----------



## brendo (7/3/09)

OK... so whose beers CAN we drink now?  

all beers made it home OK - but if there are any that would benefit from some more carbing/conditioning time, let us know fellas.

Mine is definitely good to go...

Also guys, if your beer style isn't in the list somewhere, might be an idea to let us know what we will be cracking the top on shortly.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## scott_penno (7/3/09)

Great to meet everyone. Mine is a Golden Ale (bottled in stubbies - sorry) using Dr Smurto's recipe from the RecipeDB and should be good to go now.

I've got two bottles that look similar/the same and feel I may have grabbed the same bottle twice. Dan, Gumby, I suspect that one of you used black caps - is this correct?

I'm a bit of a swap case virgin so I'd just like to say it's great to be able to get involved. Not sure how you normally manage the feedback/comments, but I noticed in a recent WA case swap post they used a separate thread which was heavily moderated/managed to keep it neat and tidy. Is this something everyone is open to? Or should I just shut-up and crawl back under my rock...

sap.


----------



## GumbyOne (7/3/09)

brendo said:


> OK... so whose beers CAN we drink now?
> 
> all beers made it home OK - but if there are any that would benefit from some more carbing/conditioning time, let us know fellas.
> 
> ...



Mine's the unlabeled bottle with the black cap, it's an extract amber ale made using this recipe. It's been in the bottle about 3 weeks now, should be good to go but another week or two probably wont hurt it either


----------



## br33zy (7/3/09)

brendo said:


> OK... so whose beers CAN we drink now?
> 
> all beers made it home OK - but if there are any that would benefit from some more carbing/conditioning time, let us know fellas.
> 
> ...



Good to see you all this morning guys. Sorry I couldn't stick around for a glass of water

Our SNPA clone's been in the bottle 18 days now. I just had a pint of it and happily declare it good to go.

Our next brew night is Tuesday, so I'm looking forward to getting the boys focussed on a bit of tasting while we're waiting for the pot to boil...

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## Barramundi (8/3/09)

my beer with a 2 on the cap is ready to drink .... 

also reg im happy to start the thread on the xmas in july but i dont have the venue to run the swap at in any case might leave it for another few weeks..


----------



## Leigh (8/3/09)

Needs to be out east this time...the last two big swaps and small swaps have all been in the west/north.

Anyway, first tasting:

*2. Barra - Southern German Lager 
*
IT'S A BOY!

Opened fine, poured a glass of head, sat the bottle down to wait for the head to clear in the glass and low and behold the bottle erupted in a 2inch high fountain! Even after pouring a full glass of beer the bottle continued to overflow.

That aside, a pale yellow lager that was very clean and crisp. Nice mild malty flavours with very well balanced hop flavours. 

A perfect beer after a day of cutting down trees


----------



## Leigh (8/3/09)

Compiled this list which might make it easier for identification and tasting:

1. BULP - TDA's Fly blown Belgian (Red Malty Bliss Piss)
2. Barra - Southern German Lager *Ready*
3. Fraser John – Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale *Ready* (going on the brew date)
4. Dan – Canadian Blonde
5. Seemax - Wheat Bix Wit
6. Jason Glare - porter with some home made malts
7. apd - my first ever lager (Plastic "7a" or "7b") *Leave 2-3 weeks* 
8. Leigh - Amber Ale ("8AA") *Leave 2-3 weeks* 
9. Brendo - Vienna Lager. *Ready*
10. Breezy - SNPA *Ready*
11. Gumby - amber ale (black Caps) *Ready*
12. sappas - Dr Smurtos Golden Ale (stubbies) *Ready*

If there's any errors, please fix


----------



## apd (8/3/09)

1. BULP - TDA's Fly blown Belgian (Red Malty Bliss Piss)
2. Barra - Southern German Lager *Ready*
3. Fraser John Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale *Ready* (going on the brew date)
4. Dan Canadian Blonde
5. Seemax - Wheat Bix Wit
6. Jason Glare - porter with some home made malts
7. apd - 7A (Glass bottles) *lager - ready now*; 7B (Pastic bottles) *very pale ale - leave 2-3 weeks* 
8. Leigh - Amber Ale ("8AA") *Leave 2-3 weeks* 
9. Brendo - Vienna Lager. *Ready*
10. Breezy - SNPA *Ready*
11. Gumby - amber ale (black Caps) *Ready*
12. sappas - Dr Smurtos Golden Ale (stubbies) *Ready*


----------



## GumbyOne (8/3/09)

Leigh said:


> Compiled this list which might make it easier for identification and tasting:
> 
> 1. BULP - TDA's Fly blown Belgian (Red Malty Bliss Piss)
> 2. Barra - Southern German Lager *Ready*
> ...



Fraser John also had a Dr Smurtos Golden Ale (also ready according to brew date)


----------



## Leigh (8/3/09)

Cheers Gumby. The one I've got say its a NSSA. I wonder how many of each there were?


----------



## Barramundi (8/3/09)

Leigh said:


> Needs to be out east this time...the last two big swaps and small swaps have all been in the west/north.
> 
> Anyway, first tasting:
> 
> ...




BTW leigh someone has started a tasting thread , you may wanna dupilcate your post there , 

looks like you might have just volunteered to host the next swap leigh... 

thats what i was worried about with my beer , same thing happened last time i taste tested it , was a touch over excited out of the bottle ..


----------

